
Show HN: QuickAuthPHP – One Script for Web Authentication. Multi-User. No DB - llagerlof
https://github.com/llagerlof/QuickAuthPHP
======
llagerlof
I created this little PHP project to help me to publish some pages and small
web applications on my server, but keeping it private.

I did not want to use .htacces for this because browser authentication annoys
me, and at the same time I wanted a small, quick, generic and secure solution.

It's easy to install, no dependencies.

